# Interesting plant



## debodun (Jun 16, 2018)

This is more striking than it seems in the photos. I discovered it when trimming brush around the house foundation so I left it alone to see if it would have flowers. Right now it about 3 feet tall, but what was interesting to me was the purplish color near the axils of the younger leaves.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 16, 2018)

Looks like-Ricinus



Ricinus  communis, the castor bean or castor oil plant, is a species of  perennial flowering plant in the spurge family, Euphorbiaceae. It is the  sole species in the monotypic genus, Ricinus, and subtribe, Ricininae.  The evolution of castor and its relation to other species are currently  being studied using modern genetic tools.More at Wikipedia e 

Also, Ricin is a highly toxic, naturally  occurring lectin produced in the seeds of the castor oil plant, Ricinus  communis. A dose of purified ricin powder the size of a few grains of  table salt can kill an adult human.

This reminds me of a visit I made many years to a nursery, looking for seeds of the castor plant because I heard they grow very fast and I needed a big thing in a certain area of my yard,

They had the seeds, but when I grabbed the packet, I saw that a corner of it had been torn off. I brought it to the counter and mentioned that after some processing, the seeds are deadly poison.

To this day I wonder if someone was going to try to hurt another by stealing some seeds.

If yours is not a castor plant, I still agree it's interesting!


----------



## debodun (Jun 16, 2018)

I thought the castor plat had shiny, fan-shaped leaves. Of course, I am not an expert plant identifier.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 16, 2018)

Better call Jessica, a single lady from a little town that lives in a big old house is found quietly tending exotic poisonous plants in her garden.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 16, 2018)

Aunt Bea, LOL!


----------



## debodun (Jun 16, 2018)

Some sources I've consulted indicate that it is Eutrochium purpureum (a.k.a. Joe Pye weed), which is supposed to attract butterflies. If it is, it won't bloom here until late summer.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 16, 2018)

Well, that is nice!


----------

